
Show HN: Discover places that accept cryptocurrency payments - madsobel
https://coinmarketshops.com
======
cannedslime
How do you aggregate these?

List seems kind of shorter than I expected. A little depressing actually. I
like the idea, when promoting crypto as a currency, actual marketplaces seems
to be lacking.

I personally don't like the name, but I can understand why you choose it, and
its not a bad name!

~~~
madsobel
Hi. Thanks for the feedback! I am aggregating from several sources. And yes
you’re very right, there’s still a lot of sites missing. Adding new ones every
day.

~~~
cannedslime
You should add some way to get notified of new businesses, maybe newsletter or
RSS (preferable) ?

~~~
madsobel
Good idea! I'll probably work towards both. Should be doable

~~~
madsobel
RSS will be shipped out tomorrow :)

~~~
cannedslime
Nice! :)

